

Tour of the next version of Elementary OS - tbrock
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzSPGkOyzW8

======
abhinavk
I think ElementaryOS fills a long-awaited gap in the Linux distros but this
video was just: "OMG A new icon! It's so amazing!!! :P"

